# WHOA!!!! lol



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG he is just to cute for words, I think I am following in love with him!!! Just want to give him kisses....


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, I'd say by those pictures, that boy is growing!!!!
He's beautiful  I just want to kiss that face!!!


----------



## Bailey's BFF (Jan 27, 2010)

He is so cute!!! Its like a merle golden retriever... so sweet.

Anyone wanna tell me how to post a thread? I have searched all over the site and can not figure it out. Apparently I have permission to do so but I dont see any place to do it. 

Wanted to post asking how much your golden girls weighed at 6 months. Our Bailey is small for a golden but is pure bred... she weighed in at 30 lbs yesterday. Just wondering how small that is for her age compared to other goldens.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

He is so cute! He's growing like a weed!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sure is cute. I hope he doesn't have a growth spurt while he is napping under there. You might have to call 911 to get him out.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I love Duke's spotted belly :--heart:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Bailey's BFF said:


> Anyone wanna tell me how to post a thread? I have searched all over the site and can not figure it out. Apparently I have permission to do so but I dont see any place to do it.
> 
> Wanted to post asking how much your golden girls weighed at 6 months. Our Bailey is small for a golden but is pure bred... she weighed in at 30 lbs yesterday. Just wondering how small that is for her age compared to other goldens.


Do you want to start the thread in the *Puppy Section*? Go to the Sub-Forum - Golden Retriever Puppy (up to 1 year), open it, see the *New Thread *button to the left of the page numbers? Click there to start a new thread.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He is just too cute for words!! And I bet if you stared at him really closely, you'd be able to SEE him growing


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-how cute is he! And he is starting to really grow


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> He is just too cute for words!! And I bet if you stared at him really closely, you'd be able to SEE him growing


LOL My son actually said that! He was looking at him yesturday and said "mom,he is HUGE!! Every morning,he looks bigger!" :
His vet said that they have a huge growth spurt from 8 to 12 weeks,so maybe we should change his name to Clifford!! :--big_grin:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love seeing pics of Duke's growth. He is such a beautiful puppers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Duke is so cute!! He is sure growing fast!!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Duke is super-cute and he looks like he's growing fast!!


----------

